# Rain rain go away!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay it's been raining since about 5:00 a.m. this morning and it's driving me INSANE!!! :angry: Poor goats and sheep are in their port a hut, except for Lyrae who is in the dog crate of all things. :scratch: We tried to get her to stay on the porch but that wouldn't help much now considering we've just about got a pool there now. :GAAH: I was NOT expecting the rain to be THIS bad.  Now I feel bad for Lyrae especially since she's already been acting off. I think I'm going to beg my parents to let me clear out a spot in the garage to put her until the rain goes away. But I know they won't like the idea. :shrug:

Here's our backyard as of 3 minutes ago.
This one is the porch.








The east side of our yard.








And the goats pen.









Sorry couldn't get the west side of our yard. :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear! Yah that woud make me mad too.

But they will survive. 

when is the sun suppose to shine again? :sun:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sunday. :hair: :veryangry: And then it's supposed to rain again on Monday after that! :tears: :angry:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow thats a lot of rain. Sorry Lyrae feeling bad. Do you know whats wrong? She the one you just got right? If so is it shipping fever? Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so what have you given Lyrae so far? I suggested before that you try some nutri drench. Someone else said that any pregnant goat that acts off tey always give calcium. Do you have any CMPK gel? Labled for cows but give her like 2 tablespoons worth (or like 12 ccs)

That or some tums would be good anyway.

Check for breathing issues and get her on antibiotics if anything sounds not right. 

Is she eating yet? Have you tried some warm mollasses water or electrolytes?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, Here we are so dry that we have been praying for some rain and YEA he gave us some. It rained last night and it is raining now and should all day. :leap: :leap: 

Our pastures are so dry that i am getting rid of more goats because I can not afford to feed them, and if it says dry we can not get the hay that we need.

So PLEASE send on the rain to us.

I bet I will be asking you soon to take it back. :hair: Boy we are never happy


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

So far I've given her some pepto bismol. She's still grazing but wants nothing to do with any other kind of food. I've tried oatmeal with honey in it, apples, peanut butter. 

Sweet goats- you can HAVE it! I wish it would go over your way, I'm so tired of all the rain. :veryangry:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish it would stop raining here, we need to get planting done!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Got up this morning to :leap: RAIN! But, it's not raining hard...hope it keeps up. Can anyone tell me why the grass in my yard is sooooo tall and the grass in my pastures is soooo short? Guess I'll have to get some lime on it.


----------

